# عاجل اخواني / الموضوع عن حسابات مضخة الحريق لنظام بدون مرشات فقط كبائن و f.h لورش صيانة



## lordofthering (7 يناير 2015)

السوال : مشروع هناجر صيانة نظام اطفاء الحريق بدون مرشات فقط FHC و F.H .. وبعد اطلاعي على nfpa 14 2010 وجدت ان لاول stand pipe احستب 500gpm والذي بعده 250gpm هل يعني ان مضخة الحريق ستكون 750gpm ؟ 


وفي شرح اخر ذكر انه يتم اخيار 2 F.H 250 gpm و 1 FHC 100gpm
يعني ان المجوع 600GPM

يرجى الايضاح ايهما اصح وشكرا


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (7 يناير 2015)

هناك نوعين من كبائن الحريق ، نوع رقم واحد و نوع رقم 2 ، و لكل نوع تدفق معين يجب استخدامه ، و هذه الانواع موضحة في الكود سالف الذكر
اذا شوف ما هي نوعية الكابينة التي يوف تستخدمها وبناءً عليه هاتعرف تحدد مقدار تدفق المياه المطلوب


----------



## lordofthering (7 يناير 2015)

اخ هشام ولنفرض انه هناك 50 كابينة و 20 هاندرت ..على أي اساس يتم اخذ عدد معين منهم لحساب التدفق ؟ وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 يناير 2015)

على اساس درجة الخطورة ناخد عدد معين من fhr و fh


----------



## fayek9 (8 يناير 2015)

انت عندك CLASSES فانت اول حاجة المشروع بتاعك class 3 بمعنى انه خليط من الصناديق ال 250 و 100 
وده معناه ان الفلو عندك هيبقى 500 جالون لأول رايز و تزود 250 لكل رايزر بحد اقصى 1250 جالون 
يعنى انت تشوف عندك كام رايزر فى المشروع وتحسب زي ما قولتلك كده 
لو عاوز تسأل فى اى حاجة تحت امرك


----------



## esameraboud (9 يناير 2015)

لو مساحة الدور اقل من 7500 متر مربع
تأخد اول رايزر 500 GPM و لكل رايز اخر 250 GPM بحيث لا تتجاوز للكامل الشبكة عن 1250 GPM flowrate​


----------



## sharaf911 (15 يناير 2015)

ممكن لو تجيبوانا فين من الكود عشان نطلع عليه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

